# Java 6 Einstieg und professioneller Einsatz - für 0€



## GUI-Programmer (13. Apr 2012)

Hier im Java Forum ist ja seit kurzem oben rechts die Werbung für "Java 6 Einstieg und professioneller Einsatz" zu sehen. Das soll ja nichts kosten, man soll lediglich die Versandkosten zahlen. Heißt das, dass es, da es ja mitlerweile Java 7 gibt einfach die ältere Ausgabe ist und daher nichts kostet? Gibt es irgendeinen Haken? Denn wenn nicht lohnt es sich schon einfach mal die Grundlagen als Buch zuzulegen.


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Apr 2012)

GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:


> eißt das, dass es, da es ja mitlerweile Java 7 gibt einfach die ältere Ausgabe ist und daher nichts kostet?



Das natürlich auch, ist in erster Linie aber ein Lockangebot, damit du in dem Shop vorbei schaust und vielleicht auch noch was anderes bestellst. ;-)

Ist aber kein Hacken dran, hab zuletzt dort auch ein kostenloses Buch bestellt und es kam auch an. Ich weiß nicht wie der Vladimir so was finanziert aber ist auf jedem Fall keine Falle oder so.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (13. Apr 2012)

@Final_Striker: Danke, dann werd ichs mir mal zulegen, auch wenn ich die Grundlagen bereits kann. Ein nahezu kostenloses Nachschlagwerk kann man schließlich immer mal gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Apr 2012)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß nicht wie der Vladimir so was finanziert aber ist auf jedem Fall keine Falle oder so.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Vladmir da was finanziert, sondern das Vladmir dafür Geld bekommt, dass er eben diese Werbung einblendet. Zumindest mal, wenn das so ist, wie bei AdMob, dann bekommt er schon Geld nur dafür, dass es angezeigt wird. 

Da ich das Forum ja ein wenig unterstützen möchte, ist das btw die einzige Seite, auf der mein AdBlocker deaktiviert ist ;-)


----------



## Camill (13. Apr 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Da ich das Forum ja ein wenig unterstützen möchte, ist das btw die einzige Seite, auf der mein AdBlocker deaktiviert ist ;-)


Habe mich gerade auch gewundert wieso bei mir die Werbung nicht mehr angezeigt wird - das Deaktivieren von Adblock hat geholfen.


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Apr 2012)

Camill hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Vladmir da was finanziert, sondern das Vladmir dafür Geld bekommt, dass er eben diese Werbung einblendet.



Vladmir ist der Betreiber dieses Forums als auch des Onlineshops. ;-)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Apr 2012)

Hat mich nie wirklich interessiert wem der Shop gehört, aber ok, sich selber bezahlen wird er wohl nicht ^^.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (13. Apr 2012)

Bezahlung hat soeben erfolgt - für 3,95€. Danke für die Informationen!


----------



## c_sidi90 (12. Mai 2012)

Habs mir auch bestellt, seine Strategie ist auch aufgegangen habe mir tatsächlich 6 andere Werke dazu bestellt


----------



## GUI-Programmer (13. Mai 2012)

Hab das Buch mittlerweile durchgearbeitet. Wusste bzw. konnte ja schon vorher den größten Teil. Assertions und Weitergabe waren mir nur unbekannte gewsen. Ist gar nicht schlecht - vor allem für 4€ - super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis!


----------



## Fant (13. Mai 2012)

c_sidi90 hat gesagt.:


> Habs mir auch bestellt, seine Strategie ist auch aufgegangen habe mir tatsächlich 6 andere Werke dazu bestellt



Um über die 20 € für kostenfreien Versand zu kommen?


----------



## c_sidi90 (21. Mai 2012)

Das auch, jedoch waren nicht alle Werke kostenlos, hab im Endeffekt ca 70 € gezahlt.


----------

